# 300 WSM need help



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Greetings... 

Just picked up a Weatherby Vanguard Sub MOA in 300 WSM.

Anybody have any proven load suggestions?

Plan at the moment is 
Hornady 180 SST with 69grains of RL-22.

Thanks.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't have a 300 wsm, but I do reload a 300 wm and a 270 wsm, they both like IMR 4350 with a variety of bullets. I seem to always go back to 4350. I have used RL 22 in both cartridges with pretty good results, I really like the Hornady bullets for accurate loads. My .300 wm likes 165 gr SST. My 30-06 likes 180 gr SST, each gun likes different loads and bullets.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

R-22 or IMR 4350 should both work well. The 4350 is what one of our friends loads for his at the ranch. As far as bullets, I HATE SSTs! They are accurate, but have caused me to lose too many animals. The Interlock is a much better hunting bullet IMO.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Might try XMR-4350/ 66.5grs


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Might try XMR-4350/ 66.5grs


Who makes XMR-4350?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

pacontender said:


> R-22 or IMR 4350 should both work well. The 4350 is what one of our friends loads for his at the ranch. As far as bullets, I HATE SSTs! They are accurate, but have caused me to lose too many animals. The Interlock is a much better hunting bullet IMO.


I like the Interlock too, but I've killed more than a few deer, and lots of hogs with the SST without any problems losing animals. Shot placement is always key with any bullet.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I know that, but I have killed over 700 whitetails with all sorts of calibers and bullets. Out of that I have lost 7 and 5 of those were with the SST. I pulled all of them and used them for fireforming a 7-08 Ackley. Hornady says they have improved the SST, but I dont plan on trying it out. Maybe the 30 cal. bullets are different, but I doubt it. I am just saying that there are much better hunting bullets available that are just as accurate.

Good luck with that gun, you should enjoy it. The whole WSM family is very impressive to me. I have a 270 and a 325 being built. We have one 300 with a 1-15 twist set up to shoot 110-120 grain bullets. 110 grain triple shocks with a MV close to 3800. It will suck the guts out of a hog.



specktout said:


> I like the Interlock too, but I've killed more than a few deer, and lots of hogs with the SST without any problems losing animals. Shot placement is always key with any bullet.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

specktout said:


> Who makes XMR-4350?


 Accurate Arms sometimes called AA-4350 also


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

"We have one 300 with a 1-15 twist set up to shoot 110-120 grain bullets. 110 grain triple shocks with a MV close to 3800. It will suck the guts out of a hog."

That sounds like fun.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I am loading the 300wsm with the barnes 165 gr tsx and IMR 4350.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

My 300 WSM shoots awesome groups with 165gr Hornady Spire Points loaded with 69.0grs of Winchester WXR(same powder as Reloader-22).It also shoots 65.0grs of IMR-4350 just about as good.Shot this group when I was working up a load for it.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent group, I wish I could get that tight of a group with my 300 wm


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> My 300 WSM shoots awesome groups with 165gr Hornady Spire Points loaded with 69.0grs of Winchester WXR(same powder as Reloader-22)


Not the same according to the burn rate charts that I looked at. Being in the neighborhood isn't the same as being on the same driveway.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Not the same according to the burn rate charts that I looked at. Being in the neighborhood isn't the same as being on the same driveway.


I've researched it and it is just different lots of powder,made by the same company is Sweden who makes the powder for Norma.I've even loaded both in my rifles.They shoot the same,chronograph velocities are nearly the exact same too.I'm seeing about and ave. of 15-fps difference between the WXR and R-22 powder lots I have now.The WXR delivering the higher velocity of the two.I've seen the burn rate charts too,the charts are not the same either.Thats why you should always,start low and work your way up and keep your powder lots separate too.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

baldhunter said:


> I've researched it and it is just different lots of powder,made by the same company is Sweden who makes the powder for Norma.I've even loaded both in my rifles.They shoot the same,chronograph velocities are nearly the exact same too.I'm seeing about and *ave. of 15-fps difference between the WXR and R-22 powder lots I have now.The WXR delivering the higher velocity of the two*.I've seen the burn rate charts too,the charts are not the same either.Thats why you should always,start low and work your way up and keep your powder lots separate too.


 So even you say their is a difference also. I agree they are close but still not the same. There are people that have never loaded before on this forum who may take anything as gospel. I agree with your message of start low and work up but remember the level that the newbies are at.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

What gun are you shooting your 300 wsm loads out of baldhunter?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

It's a 2008 model Remington 700 CDL like this one http://donshobbyguns.gunsamerica.co...Boone_Crockett_300_WSM_missing_roll_stamp.htm


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

pacontender????....700 deer at 31 years of age?????.....Hope the GW dont read this one?????....... ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------

